# [SOLVED] Brand new 12V battery measuring 0 volts



## jeanpaul6150

Hi there,

I have a piece of machinery at a customer's work site that has a solenoid problem. The 12 V battery supplies voltage to the solenoid to be able to open and close etc. When i measured the battery using my voltmeter on site there was a reading of 0 volts. Which i assumed the battery was faulty! 

I then returned to my workplace where there was a brand new battery sitting on the parts shelf (last one there). This also measured 0 volts! Is this normal, or should the battery be charged first in order to achieve my 12 volt reading?
I did pull out another 12V battery from the shelf which belongs to a different piece of machinery and that reads 12V!

I am not the greatest at electronics, so if someone could please lend me a hand on this one i would greatly appreciate it.

Thank-you in advance


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Brand new 12V battery measuring 0 volts*

A new battery should have some voltage to read, it may be low and need a charge but I've never seen a wet cell or conventional dry cell read below 11v if new.

What type of battery is it?


----------



## jeanpaul6150

Thanks mate, I haven't noted the details of the battery as I'm at home now, but I can tell you that it is similar size to a car battery, maybe 3/4 of a car battery size.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Brand new 12V battery measuring 0 volts*

If it's a Gel or Wet Cell it should be showing some voltage, even if discharged a good battery will recover a little without charging.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Brand new 12V battery measuring 0 volts*

The only time I ever saw a wet-cell battery totally dead was:

1} - After it had been quick-charged too often and all the individual plates had buckled to the point of total uselessness.
2} - The electrolyte level was below the plates, so giving an 'open-circuit battery' .

Assuming it's not a sealed 'maintenance-free' battery, have you checked the liquid levels, and topped up with 'de-ionised'**** water if necessary?

**** - Pure H2O condensed steam water, sold in all good car-spares shops specifically for topping up battery-cells.


----------



## jeanpaul6150

This is the battery. Lead acid 12v 18Ah


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Brand new 12V battery measuring 0 volts*

Look around the casing for a date code, it should not read 0 volts,


----------



## jeanpaul6150

I've installed the new battery, and success! The solenoid worked for 2 seconds but then shut off as I needed to charge the battery via the control circuit on the piece of equipment. I charged for 60 mins and it has worked ever since. Thank-you for your help, it's good to know people are willing to offer advice.


----------



## WereBo

*Re: Brand new 12V battery measuring 0 volts*

Glad you got it sorted and thanks for posting back with a result


----------

